# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  объектив canon ef 70-200  f 2/8l is usm

## annaku

Продажа по причине того, что лежит без дела. Все работает
 Не падал, не чинился. Глушко 26000 грн

----------

